# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Tektronix 2465

## santosp

Πωλείται παλμογράφος *Tektronix 2465* σε άριστη κατάσταση. 


Είναι πρόσφατα καλιμπραρισμένος -πριν από 2,5 μήνες- από την *QService*, κάτι το οποίο μπορεί να ελεγχθεί από τον σειριακό αριθμό στην βάση δεδομένων τους. 
Επίσης έχουν αλλαχτεί και οι πυκνωτές της τροφοδοσίας με kit γνήσιων *Nichicon*, επίσης από την *QService*. 


Μαζί δίνεται τo προστατευτικό κάλυμμα της πρόσοψης -σπανιότατο-, δυο γνήσια probes, και η ενσωματωμένη θήκη για έγγραφα και probes.


Ο παλμογράφος φέρει εκτός από το αντιεκρηκτικό προστατευτικό οθόνης και διάφανο φίλτρο αυτής. Και τα δυο είναι  αγρατζούνιστα.


*Κόστος 600 ευρώ* αδιαπραγμάτευτο. Έλεγχος του παλμογράφου μπορεί να πραγματοποιηθεί στον χώρο μου.


Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nestoras

ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ.

----------

